# GM Vicente "Inting" Carin, VICAR SELF-DEFENSE/GM DOCE PARES



## san miguel eskrima (Dec 26, 2004)

I am sad to announce the passing of GM Vicente "Inting" Carin who died of a massive heart attack on Dec. 22, 2004. The Doce Pares Organization will surely missed him. He left an inspiration for me to seek out the essence of eskrima. I will miss his "story telling" of the good ol days when "hagit/bahad" was common among the local eskrimadors.I remembered when he told of my father in law who dueled with a local rival eskrimador in the earlier days of eskrima along with his training with GM Momoy just after the war. He is a legend among the history of eskrima in Cebu City. His legacy will passed on with his two sons in Pasil. But, I will missed him. More of his exploits in the upcoming book "The San Miguel Eskrima System of Doce Pares GM Filemon "Momoy" Canete: An Introduction" and future projects "Eskrima in Cebu City and The Doce Pares Club (Association)"

For those who want to extend their condolences to the family just email me.

Regards,

Magtutudlo Ramon Rubia
San Miguel Eskrima System of Doce Pares GM Filemon "Momoy" Canete and San Miguel Eskrima Asosasyon, USA


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 26, 2004)

I already e-mailed.

My condolences to the family and students...

 :asian: 

Paul Janulis


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 26, 2004)

My condolences to the family and students as well.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------

